# Other pictures from my zoo internship. Image heavy!



## -JM (Jul 27, 2010)

There were two Komodo juveniles that I worked with. The first (Mu) is a male, and the second (Neoma) is a female. They're both about 3 or 4 years old.

*Mu*






*Neoma*






I spent a couple hours a week target training the komodos, but I didn't get any more pictures b/c it was always in the middle of the day and there were always guests watching (it's really neat to see, 'm not going to lie). Neoma isn't aggressive at all and spent most of her time trying to get into my or another keeper's lap. She loved to be scratched behind her "ear" or along the nape of her neck. 

I also spent some time with the gators.  I got to train the young juveniles the same way we train the Komodos. This gator was a rescue--I think they said someone was trying to keep him as a pet? His name is Gumbo.

*Gumbo*





I assisted in training the bigger juveniles, but wasn't supposed to get "too close." The other keepers told me my proximity alert was malfunctioning tho. One of the gators (Lafoo) bit my boot while he was trying to figure out who I am. You can see the toothmarks in the toe. It wasn't a big bite, just a taste.






*
Gaston and Lafoo*














I got to clean up after the adult gators as well as prepare their food.
I don't know their names but here are some pictures of them.














And then there were the snakes. I have some pictures of the anaconda, but the rest of the snakes kept me too busy to take many pictures.











And then I had some encounters with random other creatures not in the herp department.

A male Kudu





I got to feed Jenny the Giraffe 





Laughing Kookaburra in our educ. department.





and finally, a screech owl having its omnoms


----------



## jackrat (Jul 27, 2010)

Too cool!


----------



## Missy (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow your pics are great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## -JM (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks  I posted some of the torts and turtles too, if you haven't already seen them http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-17170.html
Glad to share!


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 27, 2010)

love the pics. thanks for sharing. you are always welcome to post some more of your galaps please!


----------



## -JM (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks  It was a fantastic experience. Really helpful in learning herp husbandry and enrichment, not to mention helping me to broaden my career horizon. 

I also just added one more picture to the galap thread I posted, but I haven't had time to get any more off my phone and on to the computer. Maybe in a couple of days I will.


----------



## WhiskeySundays (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## chadk (Jul 27, 2010)

What zoo is that?


----------



## -JM (Jul 27, 2010)

Cameron Park Zoo 

it's not a very big zoo but it's pretty legit


----------



## pugsandkids (Jul 27, 2010)

You are doing what I dreamed of as a little girl! Wonderful pictures here, and on the tort thread. Welcome to TFO.


----------



## -JM (Jul 27, 2010)

pugsandkids said:


> You are doing what I dreamed of as a little girl! Wonderful pictures here, and on the tort thread. Welcome to TFO.



It was a lot of fun! Not exactly my dream job, but it's very close. It definitely gave me the experience of a life time and I hope to be able to continue to work like this, hands-on with the herps  Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## LadyGreek (Jul 27, 2010)

Love the pics!!! Thanks for sharing Jessica!!

Kendra*


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow. I especially like that last gator shot--happy face with lots of healthy teeth!

Congratulations on loving your job! It's nice to look forward to "work" every day.


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2010)

Komodos are my favorite animal in the whole world. Right up there with baboons, and Galops.

I will have one someday. It just kills me how stingy the elitist AZA people are about keeping them out of the private sector. They are actually destroying fertile eggs, because those adults are "over-represented" in the AZA world of zoos. If you want to see an endangered animals bred to non-endangered levels, get some into the hands of private professionals.

I'm not saying they should be for sale in the pet shop, but there is no reason why qualified, experienced, permitted individuals shouldn't be able to get them.

Anyhow, if you have any more Komodo pics, me and my little girl would love to see them.


----------



## -JM (Jul 28, 2010)

I would love to keep Neoma! It's true that they aren't "safe" pets for retail in say, Wal-mart or Pet-co, but my experience with these two has shown me that with proper handling and training there's no reason why private breeders can't have them in their collection. 

It should be noted, however, that these two are VERY young. Mu (as a male) is already showing signs of "normal" aggressive behavior and the keepers are unsure whether it will or won't escalate. 

That said, if it's possible to raise alligators and venomous snakes....
I dunno. There are arguments both ways. I think being knowledgeable is key. Handling licenses could be required. That would be fair, and would ensure that only qualified people could work with them. 

I don't like that they are so strict on breeding. I heard the keepers talking about not being able to breed these two when they grow up unless they apply for permission. That doesn't make sense to me, especially when the AZA works so hard in conservation efforts for many, many species. 


Anyway I'm glad you guys are enjoying the pictures! It's a pain to upload them from my phone, but if I come across any more that I think you'll like I'll be sure to share!


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 28, 2010)

-JM said:


> It's a pain to upload them from my phone,



can you sync your phone with a computer to easily backup your information onto the PC then upload?


----------



## -JM (Jul 28, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> can you sync your phone with a computer to easily backup your information onto the PC then upload?



No  I don't have the cable. If I did you'd get to see videos too.  my phone and computer do not like each other at all.


----------



## Isa (Jul 28, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! Thank you very much for sharing


----------



## terryo (Jul 28, 2010)

I love your pictures, especially the one'sof the Komodo. Keep them coming.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jul 31, 2010)

Love the owl pic!


----------



## webskipper (Jul 31, 2010)

Love the Snapper pic, and the Owl with the fast food.

The Anacondas just want a hug, too.


----------

